

Raja Yoga by Swami Vivekananda [pdf] - kr4
http://www.shardsofconsciousness.com/user/sites/shardsofconsciousness.com/files/ebooks/RajaYoga_Vivekananda.pdf

======
kr4
What I like most about this book is that it puts human at the center of
spirituality and give you scientific method of enquiry, (observe, experiment,
observe...) to experience the ultimate reality that is within you, your
consciousness.

You don't need to go anywhere, you don't need to do anything, to experience
which is beyond this body. You just need to sit silently and observe within.

